# GSD's sensitive to bad people or is it Aggression?



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

So I was just out in my back area walking Lulu on her long leash and all these people were on the deck of the set of condos next door (we share the same large back area) The place was previously vacant so they just moved in. So as they are waving at me I waved back and they yelled out "Is that a dingo?" LOL I said, No, a GSD. I figured I would bring Lou over to say hi and meet the neighbors, so we get close and Lou goes NUTS! I mean hackles up and barking at this guy not in a friendly way! On closer inspection I see the guy is really drunk and before I can make my getaway he slurs "I've worked with dogs all my life, I can get her to come to me" and I just said "I've never seen her act this way, she usually loves everyone" Lou is still going nuts and I was politely starting to walk away and he says "I've got a mini chiuaua in the car, I'll bring her out" and laughs and I just said "um, no, that's okay" then he says "she's not a GSD" LOL I just said "yes, actually she is" and he says "now watch this, here's a trick I learned" and the guy BARES HIS TEETH AND GROWLS AT HER!!!! If I wasn't sure weather to laugh or just be dumbstruck! I just said "alright, well we should go" and he was still growling at her!!! We hightailed it back to my area.

My question is this, I have NEVER seen Lou act that way except one time when she was only 4 months and some old guy at a garage sale went up to her and she barked at him and ran away, other than that, we have kids in here all day and night and everywhere I take her she goes up to most everyone. Do you think she is starting to have aggression issues or was it just this guy? Are dogs really that sensitive to the good/bad people? She seemed scared of the older woman as well, she was trying to run away from them, not at them. 

Granted the guy is obviously a fruitcake (yay for me, my new neighbor! Well apparently his mom lives there not him, he was in his 40's maybe) but still, Lou was really really upset and wouldn't get close to them and barking, hackles raised the whole time. This is the first time I have ever seen her do this. Should I be worried about her or more worried about my new frieky neighbors!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She was probably reacting to him being drunk more than anything else--erratic body movements and all that can be really startling to a puppy.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

His body movements weren't really erratic, in fact I didn't know he had been drinking until he spoke... she just sensed something... was so weird! 

Hmmm, well on second thought I guess he was acting a little wobbly which is why I was leery of talking with him... I forgot about that... I wonder if that is it...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther used to react to people who'd had too much to drink. He stopped doing it when he was about 3 becuase I never let him get away with it. I got him when he was 2 and I know he lived with college kids but have no idea why he didn't like boozy people.

Not fun in a neighborhood with a lot of college kids - taking a walk and having my dog barking his head off at someone sweating out lastnights booze at 7:30 am. That was always what it was too because they'd walk past me and I'd get a wiffy wiff. Obviously with his superior snoz, he smelt them coming towards him. 

LOL, I miss Luther, he was a nut.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think she is starting to have agression issues but she certainly knew something was "off." And what's up with mister boozer baring his teeth and growling at her? What a weirdo. Aren't neighbors a pain sometimes? 

Maybe when he's stone cold sober they can meet again. Maybe then he'll have the sense not to growl at her.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Metal, I wish I could have seen the look on MY face when he started doing that. I just sort of stood there with my jaw dropping I think... Not sure I want to meet him again LOL, I actually got a weird feeling from him as well, drunk or not!


----------



## slapshot (Feb 2, 2007)

Another doozy to line up next to the dog that was straddled on the ferry a week or so ago and reacted. Your dog probably got a very intense eye contact stare from this guy, which alone will often make many a protection variety dog react. Your dog is young and discovering what is good, bad, a threat and not. So long as you are calm, correct firmly but calmly and exit the situation where you feel it is unnecessarily escalating, you have done the right thing. 

Sure, in a perfect world your dog does not peep unless it looks at you first and you give the ok command. I don't buy that 100% of the time. If a young dog is being directly challenged, it will occasionally react, especially head on direct and fixed eye contact (and not the "Oh how I admire your dog.", kind of look.). If it is being assaulted, it will react. Putting the flame suit on, I'll say, I don't think you should necessarily expect less in this situation. A drunken stranger, and obviously very inebriated? His whole "growling routine" only confirmed what the dog already sensed before you even engaged: this is trouble with a capital "T". If this reaction were projected at a couple taking a walk around the block who admired her or a kid on a bike and then she went off, then that is another issue. But, IMHO, in this scenario it is certainly not something to second guess the dog. The dog does not appreciate challenging inebriated knuckleheads. Period. Most people do not either.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, luckily most my neighbors are great, at least the ones in my little condo building (is 4 to a building). In fact the ones on the end are amazing and Lou loves them! I had to bring a dying bird a cat got to them yesterday that I couldn't kill and he just said "I'll take care of it for you" and they are huge bird lovers. I am lucky my immediate neighbors are wonderful! I hope I don't have to deal with "dogman" much in the future!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Slapshot, I agree 100%, she knew from the moment I walked near them that she did not like him. I wish I did! I was glad she did not get aggressive towards him but just "frieked out" and tried to leave the situation as I probably should have sooner than I did! If she was doing anything she was warning maybe me and him...


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Slapshot put it very well. 



> Quote:I am lucky my immediate neighbors are wonderful!


That's good to know! _Good_ neighbors are such a great thing to have. If drunken "dogman" is not an immediate neighbor with whom you'll have to deal with daily, then I think it's a good plan to just ignore him.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

That is my plan for now on, Metal... As long as he doesn't come and pee on my deck and chase my cat I think I am good with the safe distance


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

> Quote:As long as he doesn't come and pee on my deck and chase my cat












You know, we can always hope it doesn't get that bad! Hopefully he can control his "doggy tendancies" when he's not had so much to drink. But, if you do catch him tearing apart and scattering your trash everywhere, you should probably smack him with a rolled-up newspaper. If he leaves a stinky little present in your yard, you should rub his nose in it. It's the only way they learn!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll get the paper ready! I'm glad our 6' fence is going up this weekend! Will make my life much easier! Hopefully he can't jump a 6' fence LOL


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

My old GSD Zeus ran into a few men he just did not like. As time went on, I found out that his instincts were always right. 

Considering that we as people get "vibes" from people, some of which we do not like - I do not see why dogs should not do the same. Add in the fact that dogs senses are so much stronger than ours, they will pick up on pheromone release, adrenaline release, etc. Add in stupid behavior that reinforces a dogs initial instinct and you have cause for the reaction.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree John, I really think that she just has good instincts about people, especially as this is only the second time this has ever happened, and the first she just ran and wouldn't let the guy near her, but this time she was almost in a frenzy barking and trying to get away from the guy! I will trust her in the future with her instincts for sure!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteAs long as he doesn't come and pee on my deck and chase my cat I think I am good with the safe distance










that is one of the funniest things I've read all week


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Jenn, you had to meet the guy! MAJOR nut case







, I am glad Lou is so sensitive and NEXT time I will listen to her right off!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah I can understand this well. I live on a military installation and my neihbor is a complete drunk and horrible to his wife. They have only been married 6 months and all I hear them do is fight. He told us he "doesnt like dogs" and he is drunk all the time. One day a few weeks ago he was out drunk again watering his lawn drinking a beer and smoking a cigarette and asked me if he could spray my dogs with the hose!!!! what the!?!... my Male GSD Kahn... cannot stand the guy. Anytime he is out he barks at the fence line, so in turn this drunken neihbor told me "I have an aggressive dog and is worried for his children" whatever... another time Kahn reacted I was walking him near dusk and two teenage kids with hoods on over thier eyes passed us on the left, as we walked by he barked and lunged. I should have moved to the other side of the street but I had NEVER seen him do that before but my trainer brought up that he thought they were acting suspicious and in turn was protecting me. Which I had not thought of. 

Dogs can sense a lot of things that we cannot, they can sense tension and anxiety from others as well as feel our own anxiety if we potray any while handling them. They are pretty amazing creatures!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

VERY SIMILAR STORY OVER HERE! 
When Bella was with my mom while I was working yesterday, one of her employees from the Prison's Transitional Center came over to ask her if he could take the night off. VERY inappropriate for him to even know where she lives, and just decide to drop by??. He had some big scary dude with him also...not only was this man in question a crackhead, it is circulating that he has recently gotten back on it now after he just got out of prison recently..my mom felt very uncomfortable, and didn't really want to upset him by telling him she needed him to work, and asking him to leave. It could have been bad, if in fact he was high, he might've freaked out on her. As soon as one of his feet stepped inside, Bella's fur went straight up, she started barking a MAD bark, ran out of her open crate where she was chewing on her bone, and then went at him. She actually chased him out of the house, and into his car, where he even locked the door he was so scared of her. She proceeded to jump up on his window, still growl/barking at him. This is SO unlike Bella, she loves getting company and usually cannot get enough of our visitors. She drives any company we get comptely nuts after a while with all her kisses, and whines for attention, she'll even usually plop her big butt right in their lap...








People say 5 months is too young to be protective, and it's fear related...I'm sorry, but a scared animal would not leave their safe zone to chase what they were 'scared' of, which wasn't even near them to begin with...I was so shocked when I found out about it. Dogs definitely sense things we have no idea about. Who knows what would've happened had Bella not been there? My mother is 5', and 100 lbs., not that that really even matters. She could've gotten hurt today though, and Bella basically resolved a very unsettling and scary situation for her. Of course, I had a lecture with my mom about opening the door for these people in the future, and not being prepared to control Bella should something like that happen again. She just really wasn't expecting it, because Bella is always the total opposite when people come over. She's also never went outside without us either, even if we leave our doors wide open.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I also think a big part of it was Bella sensing my mother being in distress.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Consider the age, too! Bella and LuLu are quite young. When Grimm was young, same thing-- out of the blue, he'd suddenly decide he was going to BARK at someone! It would happen as his hormones peaked and suspicion levels rose, then go back to normal levels in a week or two again.

This is a dog who's philosophy is: If you have a pulse, you're his friend.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope it was just something like that, I really don't want her to have aggression issues or anything...I really just think it was the guy himself that set her off. Going to come in without being invited. Ughh! She's usually very loving to everyone, too! 

Awww, that doofinator, Grimm needs to get his nose kissed by yours truly, I think.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bella is just a baby going through stages right now. Wait until she hits teenagerhood! You will have MONTHS of PERFECTION from her. Calm, well-behaved, and then.. 

BRATZILLA!!!!!!









Grimm at about 11 months, then again at 18 months, then again at about 2 years, would bark out of the blue at folks on walks. Then it went away and never happened again until many months later. Hormones are funny things!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahaha, sounds like me growing up!! After this whole 'teething' nightmare, I'll be prepared for anything she throws at me...including herself. We're still working on that one...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Aweeee Bella!







what a good girl! I am sure she sensed that this guy was a bad guy and was protecting your mom, that is so sweet! 

I am hoping Lulu is protective but not aggressive unless it is warrented as it is just me and my 5 year old here most the time as my hubby is a truck driver and gone basically all the time. With this guy it seemed more like a fear reaction than aggression since she was trying to get away from him (and maybe get me away from him) and not trying to go at him.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow Kristin, that would be hard to live with! How awful! I can't believe he wanted to spray your dogs with his hose!!! I feel bad for his wife









That is so kewl how Kahn protected you from the strangers, some teenagers nowadays can be pretty scary! They were probably up to no good and Kahn sensed that!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

UPDATE: Okay, I was out there today walking Lulu around that way since we are putting a fence up and couldn't go right behind my place and the older lady (maybe 60) of that same condo (who's son, who is 40ish and growled at Lulu) was outside working on her plants, stone cold sober, nice as can be and waved and said hello. I walk over and AGAIN Lou goes nuts, hackles up, barking at her, got near enough for a pet but then off barking at her again so I pulled her away. the woman says "has she always been like this?"

Now I know I don't know this lady who could be a serial killer for all I know, but she seems super sweet and she was alone just tending to her flowers and this time I was actually a little embarrased by Lou's behavior









I can totally understand why she acted that way with this lady's drunk son in law but why with her when she's alone and just wanting to say hi and pet her. She says to me "I don't understand why she doesn't like me, I am a huge dog lover" 

Anyway, just thought I would update this with what happened today. I am a bit confused about her behavior but will give it time and see what happens...


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Lu probably remembers her being at the 'scary' situation, and is associating that woman with something bad. If she's not mean or to or scared of 99% of the strangers she meet, I wouldn't start to worry just yet.

Aww, Lulu. I think it's about time for a picture update!!!


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

I firmly believe GSD's have a very keen sense of what is off. . . from the norm of our house. 2 years back when Shadow was still with us, my DD began dating and her "date" came over to watch a movie as she just had surgury on her knee and was limited as to what she could do. Shadow was the most friendly, accepting, easy going 98lb GSD. So in comes this 18 year old high school senior to our home and Shadow changed! He made a bee line to this kid and was grumbling. . . I was embarressed due to he had never done this before and this kid looked so starteld. Shad would NOT leave him alone and them he kept barking at him. Found out a few days later. . . He had "pot" somewhere in his pocket or somewhere. My daughter told us a few days later. I thought that was really interesting. . . they have a sense of what is off, not the norm in our house!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNite the guy BARES HIS TEETH AND GROWLS AT HER!!!!


I hate it when people do this...sober or drunk. Hopefully that guy won't be visiting his mom too often.

There is a group of teenagers that Mandalay and I have encountered a few times on our walks and they were doing this everytime! Barking from across the street at my dog. One day we ended up on the same side of the street and had to pass eachother; me on the sidewalk and them in the street. One boy jumps toward Mandi and kind of growl barks at her - grrrr, woof! Mandalay let out the loudest bark I have ever heard but did it without slowing or stopping our walk. The boy jumped backwards so fast that he lost his footing. 

I just looked at him like he was a moron (which he obviously was). I wonder if one day they'll look back on it and realize how stupid they looked.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I think too that she remembers what happened the other day, also her sons scent is all over the area, does not help. She is making now negative connections. 

Kahn has negative connection now to kids coming up to the fence line. We had two brat kids two houses down throw rocks and squirt him with a squirt gun in the face a few summers ago, because he would bark at anyone that was in techinically our yard. So they would yell at him "shut up!" then kick the fence and throw rocks. Sooo now he has some issues. I have found what has worked great is the new kids in the area, I give them his favorite ball or cuz and have them throw it for him over the fence. He is doing great with them now. He still barks to alert some one is too close to the house but his confidence being outside with young children on the other side of the fence is not as much as a threat anymore. Also I never leave Kahn out without me anymore either. I can't trust a lot of other peoples children or really anyone for that matter. Its my job to protect my job and build his confidence.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> StarryNite said:
> ...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Some great thoughts here about her remembering the situation, her son's scent, etc. Michelle, that's an amazing story about the kid having drugs! They are such remarkable animals, I am just amazed by Lulu every day. My border collie was very smart and pretty sensitive but she was usually so busy on her energy high she didn't really pay attention LOL. Lulu seems very sensitive to me even now! I was talking to my GOOD neighbors about the situation yesterday and Tim said "Always listen to your dogs instincts, they'll never steer you wrong!". When my daughter hits her dating years I will def. introduce the prospective boys to Lulu first


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayOne boy jumps toward Mandi and kind of growl barks at her - grrrr, woof! Mandalay let out the loudest bark I have ever heard but did it without slowing or stopping our walk. The boy jumped backwards so fast that he lost his footing.
> 
> I just looked at him like he was a moron (which he obviously was). I wonder if one day they'll look back on it and realize how stupid they looked.


Why do people act so stupid around dogs?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Bella, Since Lou will be 6 months old in 6 days I updated Lou's pic but it's a bit dark, I may have to take another pic


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww, that girl. Look at that face!! You should...post the full size version! Haha, I know, I know. I'm so annoying!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

There, there's a lighter one LOL I just took these other ones off the deck. It's funny when you make them so small they look so different!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

She's gorrrrgeous!! She's starting to grow into them ears...it's just a tragedy. The day their ears fit their head, is a sad day indeed.







Her coat is just gleaming, looks blue in the first one, and you can tell she was nosing about in some dirt. Her eyes are such a nice, deep brown as well. She looks so healthy, content, and happy!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Aweeee I thought I was the only mom that whimpered "she's growing into her ears!"







kind of like our kids growing out of their baby "stuff", first day at school...etc...









The first one was taken inside and the other two outside, and YES she has been digging which is why her new fence will include a custom made sandbox (saw that on the "It's me or the dog" show for digging dogs







)


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, have to add... how do you like the custom made cat door? Made by the cats, in the background LOL We have the material to fix the screen just haven't done it yet  Once we have the fence up this next weekend we are planning on putting in a doggie door For Lou to let herself in and out


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

awwww she is in that "all ears" stage. Love it! She looks just beautiful! My next GSD... (hopefully many years from now), will be a solid black!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahahah, I love the kitty door!! Aren't they just so smart? Someone just posted a new Simon's Cat, and I went and watched all the old ones, too...check out this one about the cat trying to get in. (AKA just like your pesky kitties!) Luckily, they only had to go through a screen, and not a glass door.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rb8aOzy9t4


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

P.S. I just love them shows for this exact reason! That is a great idea for Ms. Lulubell.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG Bella







that is my male siamese to a T! in that video! When I finally realize he is still outside (which half the time I don't) he slowly walks in (tail always dragging in the doorway) like he meant to be out there... after tearing up the door to get back in!!!!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I loooove Siamese!!! Hahahaha, that's how my cats are! Especially Nico, though. He'll be digging at the door, sticking his paws under it, obviously because he wants in. Then I stop whatever I'm doing, and when I go over and open it for him he'll just look at me, look in the room, look back at me, still just sitting outside of the door!! It's like they sit there and ponder whether or not to come in, or maybe they just do it to be annoying and act like they really don't need us for anything...? Haha, sheeesh, I just love cats. SO MUCH!!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

it's a cat thing... like when they fall from a high place clumsily (is that a word?) and get up and lick themselves like "I meant to do that!" 








with Jacobi I realize I forgot to let him in the night before and in the morning he's looking like he has a bad hangover and didn't sleep at all and still, he slowly walks up to the door, looks at me with that "I'm good" attitude and always scratches his side on the door frame as he enters the house and then sleeps for two days straight


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm good. They're like, "Go on your way, I was just about to get it open...good thing I loosened it for you!" 
They also definitely do that! They lick themselves after a failed jump and totally act like it didn't even happen. Probably just hoping no one saw.








I think they do get embarassed!! Nico has a deformity in his hind legs, so he has a LOT of failed leaps, and if I laugh at him, HE WILL COME BITE ME. Of course, I only laugh if he's no worse for wear, but oooooh, does it make him MAD! They're just hilarious. Such characters!
Clumsily is actually a word, also. "You're good." Hahahaha.
'Clumsily;
in a clumsy manner; 
done without care or finesse, often hurriedly or awkwardly'


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

we need to start a cat forum  I have learned to NEVER laugh at the cats and to pretty much bow down to them














I tell Jacobi as he is lingering at the door that I'm sorry I forgot he was outside for a few days and he just looks up at me and blinks once every time and "clumsily" finds a spot and sleeps for two days


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd love to be a part of a cat forum! That's a good idea, actually. Sometimes I feel like people on here tend to think I'm a nut, the way I talk about my cats!!









Bow down, and kiss their tiny little paws!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

SIMILAR SITUATION!

My boy London displayed aggression to a neighbor two days ago. It was the first time he reacted in such a way. Typically,when we greet neighbors he is happy and friendly. This time he jumped on her and grabbed her arm in his mouth! I was startled and apologetic. Luckily, the neighbor brushed it off. Later on I mentioned this episode to my other neighbor who lives next door to the "vicitm." My friend told me that she is a real strange person and theat London sensed he peculiar vibes. One more thing.....the "victim" was standing in the front of our yard as we were returning from our walk. Perhaps London felt she was intruding?

London is 8 months old. I hope that he is not becoming an aggressive one! :0( I take him weekly and have been taking him to Dog Obedience since he was 8 weeks. I socialize him : trips to the dog friendly mall, Petco, house guests, he plays with the neighbor kids in my backyard, plays with neighbor dogs in my backyard,etc. He is always with me meeting people. What more can I do? Or is this just a "phase?"

My last male GSD, Lugar, was a rescue and came to me with emotional baggage. A behaviorialist told me that he could never be changed. Although, I noticed he did mellow a bit in his golden years. It is tough owning an aggressive GSD. I pray London stays sweet and that my friend is right.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

l


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu hasn't had an "episode" since "Dog Man" with anyone and she never has with another dog. I am thinking it might be isolated, them sensing something, because Lulu comes in contact with a LOT of people and kids and has never reacted this way. I'm going to just trust her instincts unless she proves me wrong.


----------



## Trevorh (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I'm sure she could tell something was wrong with him. 
I don't know why she'd act like that though.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It was a fear reaction, not aggression I feel since she was trying to get away not go towards him. Maybe she was trying to get me away from him, protect me, I don't know, she's very young still but I am glad this is the only incident we have had


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny is almost 5 months and is very week socialized with all types of people and readily loves everyone but in the past two weeks there have been two men he suddenly began barking at. One of these men, a maintenance man at my job worker is a real loner, a but of a loose cannon. If people unknowingly say the wrong thing to him he goes off on them. He does great work when left alone. This man harbors some animosity toward my son who works at the same place and (probably e for giving birth to him







) I think Benny senses this man is a bit off. I just calmly take Benny away from this man. I think his instincts are good and I do not want to correct him for warning me but I also want him to know that I make the decisions.


----------

